# How did it feel?



## beverleyt (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi there
I am on my 2nd IVF with own eggs but have been told that as a very low responder there isnt much point trying again (they wanted us to abandon this cycle but IVF is our only chance so we decided to go ahead with the 2 follies we have!).

I feel okay about DE but I just wonder how I may feel when I wake up after EC to be told there were no eggs and realise that I wont have another own child... I know I will be fine - but I guess I want to know when is the worst time - at some point you must grieve the passing of your ability to make babies? I guess I feel 'too' fine and wonder if I should be prepared for some nasty little bump on the road?

Thanks for any stories to share


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

This is a good article:

http://www.4therapy.com/consumer/life_topics/item.php?seeresults=1&uniqueid=5902&categoryid=495&

xx


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi beverleyt 

There is no doubt that it will be a shock and of course you will grieve the loss of your biological child. But you seem quite prepared for it....everyone reacts differently and i don't think there can ever be a right way to respond. 

When i was told i couldn't have a baby and would have to use DE i was beside myself with grief but i had some counselling and have excepted things. I will adore our baby however it is conceived....we just want a family and don't mind how that happens.  

Just take each day as it comes....sometimes you might feel awful and not want to get out of bed....other days you will be excited that there are options ('cos lets face it 20 yrs ago there wasn't a chance to have DE!!). Eventually the awful days will get less and the excited days will become more.....just take it slowly.

I hope your treatment goes well......and i hope this has helped a little   

Luv
Florie x


----------



## beverleyt (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks so much for your postings - well I woke up today to be told from 2 follies they got 5 eggs!!! It is not much short of a miracle really. They had some small ones and decided to go for it. They said those look pretty tough so not much hope but I figure the more the merrier!! 
I am still of course very apprehensive about the next steps and taking it one day at a time. And am still moving ahead with DE investigations. My husband is keen to go to the states as we can choose the Donor more. I would do Spain as it is easier and I am short with dark hair and quite spanish looking (although from Liverpool!).

Anyway thanks again and best of luck.
B


----------

